# Airfix Forgotten Prisoner painted.



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

HI all, many thanks for all the kind comments on the Prisoner sculpt i made from the Airfix skeleton.. here is the old dusty chap all painted and finished!..


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

So now I can comment here, fantastic job. And to think that 80% or more is your own creation I believe. The walls turned out much better than the model. And it looks dark, dank, mildewy, and just like a castle dungeon.

Bob K.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> So now I can comment here, fantastic job. And to think that 80% or more is your own creation I believe. The walls turned out much better than the model. And it looks dark, dank, mildewy, and just like a castle dungeon.
> 
> Bob K.


Many thanks Bob!.. the only thing i didn't sculpt was the skeleton.. wouldn't like to be in there with it!


----------



## mhorm (Mar 28, 2003)

Ian I am blown away, this takes some serious talent. Great job, I love it!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Beeyooteeful! I'd hate to find your Prisoner in _my_ dungeon.


Okay, I'd love to have one hangin' down there... :dude:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very Cool, Ian!! Nice sculpting!! - Denis


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I can smell it from here! 
The bones look very natural and realistic.
Your's is a lot scarier - somehow more menacing - than the original sculpt.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Oh wow... is that gear! good job Ian!* :thumbsup:

See guys... Brits can do more than just good Rock & Roll! :tongue:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

fantastical!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey - what's he laughing at?
Seriously Ian - great job!
Have you tried replicating the lighting from the box when you photograph the kit?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Fabulous work, Ian! Two thumbs up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

FANTABULOUS IAN:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Stunning work!
Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great bash, very creative!

~RK~


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Top notch sir, top notch indeed!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ian,

AWESOME paint-job and build-up!:thumbsup: Did you use an airbrush for most of the painting on this kit?

MMM


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Well done Ian! :thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

ChrisW said:


> Hey - what's he laughing at?
> Seriously Ian - great job!
> Have you tried replicating the lighting from the box when you photograph the kit?


Hi Chris, no i just got the old camera out and snapped it!.. i don't have any other light source than the spot lights in the ceiling.. but i would love to try your idea out!.. sounds great!..... the kit was hand painted as i don't own an airbrush!... many thanks for the comments!..


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow! That really turned excellent. Great job. Thanks for sharing your journey.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

As always Ian, Fantastic


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! From the mold on the stones to the ratty, rotten white shirt, this is too much. Stunning work.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, Chris; for the box art lighting, how about the purple cellophane that comes wrapped around some Quality Street chocolates? A light source behind that cellophane might just cast the right shade of light onto the kit in the right way.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Great work, Chris; for the box art lighting, how about the purple cellophane that comes wrapped around some Quality Street chocolates? A light source behind that cellophane might just cast the right shade of light onto the kit in the right way.


GREAT IDEA!.. love the sweet wrapper idea, but it would also project the colour onto the skeleton as well i think??.. there may be some way of replicating the box artwork using Photoshop.. maybee another project!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent work on your creation, amazing details and paint job! Very well done!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mark McGovern said:


> Okay, I'd love to have one hangin' down there... :dude:


 Maybe a surgeon can help???.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Absolutely stunning work Ian!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
You've done a fantastic job. I love it!!

Chris.


----------

